# Advice Please?



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

Alright, I'm having a slight issue. I thought I was finally settling between my fursona being a wolf or a fox, leaning towards the fox. However, some of my friends who know about my being a furry and fellow furry friends have made some comments about how IRL I will meow while I thought my fursona was a canine. However, it never went to far than just the cute meowing. But...recently... I've started acting much more feline... I even started to pur IRL. I've settled that I'm not a wolf, but now I don't know if I'm a fox or a cat. 

I switch between sub and dom, I pounce, nuzzle, purr... I just don't know what to make of it. Can I get some advice on how to settle this personal delema?


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2009)

Be both a feline and fox, easiest decision possible.


----------



## Ryugen (May 13, 2009)

Shapeshift depending on your mood, perhaps? Just like most of us on this planet, you've got a diverse personality and change your behaviour depending on your mood. Perhaps going with either a combination or a shapeshifter would be easiest for you instead of one or the other?


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

I am trying to be less indecisive about such a crucial part of my life, but I suppose a shapeshifter could fit my personality...


----------



## Marie (May 13, 2009)

you meow IRL? ._.


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

Marie said:


> you meow IRL? ._.


Ehehehehe.... Yeah.... Seriously... While they took attendance for my AP exam, and called my name >.> I meowed in response...


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

I really want to see a video of you purring and meowing...  Seriously...

Anyway, like others have said, fox/cat.


----------



## Ryugen (May 13, 2009)

*W*hy are people surprised at someone who identifies as a furry meowing irl? I don't see it as that unusual, but I suppose having a catgirl for a pet kind of mitigates my surprise.

*O*ut of my own curiosity; Sakura-chan, do you happen to enjoy being scratched behind the ears, under the chin, on the back, or just above where your tail-bone ends?


----------



## Mangasama (May 13, 2009)

I have a couple of personas in reserve.


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 13, 2009)

So you have a fursonality crysis then.  My recommendations are:

-Adopt both fursonas & start suffering the Multiple Fursonality Disorder (it's fun, convenient & controversial to suffer it).

-Make a hybrid of a fox & a cat by including what best fits you from each one.

-Take some more time to explore your fursonality & then decide which of the two really fits you best.

-Adopt a shapeshifting fursona, one that switches accordingly to how you want.


----------



## Marie (May 13, 2009)

Ryugen said:


> *W*hy are people surprised at someone who identifies as a furry meowing irl? I don't see it as that unusual, but I suppose having a catgirl for a pet kind of mitigates my surprise.


 
I don't find the idea of meowing odd, I know people who aren't furries who can meow and purr. 

"AP exam, and called my name >.> I meowed in response"

^ I just find things like that strange.


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 13, 2009)

I agree with most.  Be both.  It's fine I know I switch between Lion and Fox depending on my mood.  Majority of the time I am a Lion though.  It's fine love 

-Your DarkestSinn<333


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

Marie said:


> "AP exam, and called my name >.> I meowed in response"
> 
> ^ I just find things like that strange.



Gotta' say, I'd've loved to be there when that happened.


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

Ryugen said:


> *W*hy are people surprised at someone who identifies as a furry meowing irl? I don't see it as that unusual, but I suppose having a catgirl for a pet kind of mitigates my surprise.
> 
> *O*ut of my own curiosity; Sakura-chan, do you happen to enjoy being scratched behind the ears, under the chin, on the back, or just above where your tail-bone ends?


Actually I love it when my boyfriend runs his nails over my back >.> I suppose that only supports the cat fursona, doesn't it?


----------



## Marie (May 13, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Gotta' say, I'd've loved to be there when that happened.


 
Yes, I know, you really want to hear OP purring and making other feline sounds.


----------



## Modern Chimera (May 13, 2009)

Ryugen said:


> *O*ut of my own curiosity; Sakura-chan, do you happen to enjoy being scratched behind the ears, under the chin, on the back, or just above where your tail-bone ends?



Not that you asked for other responses, but my two cents: I meow out of surprise IRL (if someone taps me on the shoulder, etc.) and I LOVE head scritches. I keep my hair very short partially so that people will pet/scratch it :3 Wonder what that says about me?

To OP: Answer this to yourself right now, no thinking about it, first answer in your head: what do you -feel- like?
There you go.


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

Modern Chimera said:


> Answer this to yourself right now, no thinking about it, first answer in your head: what do you -feel- like?
> There you go.



I feel like my original character, Sukura-Chan, but she is only a human/hybrid character (I keep forgetting what they're called). But I can't tell if that's just because of my attachment to her. 

I really can't figure it out >.< I'm kinda leaning more towards the mix though... Idk... >.<


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2009)

Eh, just do what 87% of confused furries do and smush em' together.





Sukura-Chan said:


> human/hybrid character (I keep forgetting what they're called).


Anthro?


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

No not anthro, like the neko's only she was a wolf.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 16, 2009)

Maybe like the others have said doing a Fox/Cat hybrid would be a good idea or just have 2 fursona's 
Im still getting used to the whole forum thing but luckly my decision of a Hawk was pritty solid ^-^

I hope you can decide without to much confusion


----------



## Aura (May 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with a fox/feline mix. I tested some looks out with a gaia dream avi maker and I kind of like what I came up with. 

I thought of asking someone to draw something similar to this:






Feedback on it?


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 17, 2009)

Looks pritty awesome ^-^ 
If thats what ya want to go for then sure why not :3


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

The whole point of a fursona is your inner animal coming out. Whether thats a fox, feline or some point in between no-one else can make this choice for you. It has to be what you think fits with yourself and what your enjoy too.


----------



## Aura (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone ^.^ I think I've finally got things sorted out mentally.

Can a mod please close/delete this?


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

Usually, try going for the animal that is not only your favorite but has personalities that shares the same traits as yourself.

In your case, your fursona would best fit for a cat.


----------

